

IBM files a patent that would remotely stop cars at intersections - obsaysditto
http://appft1.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PG01&p=1&u=/netahtml/PTO/srchnum.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=%2220100125402%22.PGNR.&OS=DN/20100125402&RS=DN/20100125402

======
pcof
"Method and device to remotely deploy a stack of patent applications to block
the passage of moving vehicles at a designated intersection"?

